

Sebastian Thrun on Charlie Rose, April 25, 2012 (click image to play video) - dstein64
http://www.charlierose.com/view/interview/12321

======
tathagatadg
Does anybody know if the udacity videos are shot by the instructors wearing
Project glass?

------
kevindavis
Great to see someone so capable passionate about changing education

